# Wainscoting SOS



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if it were me, i'd run the baseboard through my planer to get them 3/8"... but that's just me.
or maybe rabbet a groove to accept the wainscotting in existing baseboards?
or am i missing it here, and neither answer works?
oh yeah, hi and welcome to the forum!

DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Is this painted work? You're doing a frame and panel look? How are you making it? You can use 3/8" plywood stiles and rails and small moulding to get that look, with the wallboard acting as the panel. The baseboard needs to come off though. 

If you can post some pics of what you're trying to achieve we can probably come up with something.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

is this the look your trying to acheive? BOB


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice work there Bob. Looks like the wallboard was used as the "panel" there right? Looks like some sort of stair cap (or similar) moulding for the decorative touch between the panels and the stiles/rails.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Your right on KC. with the wall board. But the boxes were cut from MDF casing. ripped plained and glued side by side. then mitered into a V that was cut into the base and top with a back saw. Allot of work,Yes. but that,s what the owner wanted. cost was not a factor. Thanks. BOB


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

lookin' sharp there, bob

DM


----------



## atlzim (Jan 2, 2010)

Bob, if cost wasn't an issue, why use the wall board as the panel? (Considering doing some wainscoting myself, and trying to figure out the factors of going flat panel or wall panel.) 

Raised panel just may be too pretentious for our n-hood. But, happy to hear from those who have used it and like it...


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Good point, I wanted to use 1/8" so not to come beyond the stair skirt board. but the interior decorator was some Young thick headed piss ant!.That is what she wanted, Funny the owners later told me that they thought was better but didn't want to step on her toes. bottom line you must please the ones who sign the checks. BOB


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

really really excellent work :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

